# jumping on people



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

my question is what is the best way to stop him from jumping on people when he gets excited how do u train him no jumping he doesn't do it all the time only when he is excited


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lisa Brooks said:


> my question is what is the best way to stop him from jumping on people when he gets excited how do u train him no jumping he doesn't do it all the time only when he is excited


You teach him a rock solid SIT! As I have said before it is the first command I teach, it will cover a plethora of sins. He cannot jump, run away, chase critters or get into anything if he is sitting.
When dogs jump on me I step into them. I don't pet jumping dogs. They learn.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I actually combine yielding with the sit per my trainer's advice:

Cross your arms, and wear a long-sleeve shirt/pants to protect yourself, as we're going to let the dog jump during this exercise. The dog jumps, and you calmly, silently shuffle your feet to the square-foot of floor it's standing on--not knocking it over or kneeing, just claiming the space so it hops away. It will jump from another angle -- repeat, claiming that piece of floor next. Keep at it a few times -- in a silent dance, letting it jump, and then taking the ground it's standing on. 

It's not fun, so the dogs give up after 3-4 times. End by putting the dog in a sit -- now we lavish pets and praise -- this part is very important. Repeat this daily until the dog just goes right into the sit, without bothering to jump.

The combination does two things: (1) the first part of the exercise teaches the dog jumping isn't fun, you just have to yield to me and get nothing in return, and (2) the second part teaches that I'll give you the attention you seek if you sit for it. 

*ONLY PET THE DOG WHEN IT IS IN A SIT OR DOWN DURING THIS PHASE OF TRAINING! *I cannot emphasize enough how important it is for you to *give attention* once it drops into a polite sit (give it loving praise, pets, even a treat). We end up teaching nothing if the dog sits and we ignore it because it's not pestering us now--force yourself to stop what you're doing and say "good doggie," and give it a head scratch. This means if you're on your phone texting and the dog politely comes up and sits, you have train yourself to look up and give it its "paycheck" for doing the right thing.

OTOH,* stop giving attention* once the butt comes off the ground.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I let max walk around with his ball it helps control all his happiness and excitement when a we have a friend or family member visit.


----------



## jebster (Aug 4, 2018)

We have a bouncy GSD, she's highly excitable, so excitable she sometimes forgets everything she's learnt. Only patience is making things better, little by little. No reward for jumping on people. The hardest part is to teach people who still want to touch, pat and say "no I don't mind, I love dogs, she's so sweet, let her jump". Very annoying and totally counter-productive. If our dog jumps she's taken away, and/or I make her sit a safe distance from the person she wanted to jump on, as excitement lessens with the distance. She's still not perfect at 14 month but I can now walk her in the town market without a problem, people can touch her and she won't jump any more. She still jumps at guests, even on the lead she's bonkers, and she gets crated immediately when she does (by "crating", I mean put into her room). Zero tolerance.


----------

